# Woody's Rabbit Hunter meet and great



## Corey (May 8, 2009)

Anyone interested? 

With all of us on here think it would be fun, we could 
do a swap and sale and eat.


----------



## mallymaster4 (May 8, 2009)

sounds like a great time in the making.  keep me posted


----------



## ABAC33 (May 8, 2009)

Location is the determination factor for me and probably others, but very interested.


----------



## Corey (May 8, 2009)

We will see how many folks are intrested and get a good meeting 
place based on who is from where.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 8, 2009)

im in North East Ga (Athens) and i would def attend. i have some dogs for sale and this would be a good opportunity to make sure they get to a good new home where they will be hunted and taken care of


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 8, 2009)

Sounds fun, ought to do this.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 8, 2009)

Brushcreek,
What you got for sale and how much?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 8, 2009)

Sounds good, Ill check back on this thread.


----------



## Streetsweeper (May 8, 2009)

let us know..............


----------



## justinbowtech (May 8, 2009)

Me too


----------



## rabbit hunter (May 9, 2009)

lets do it


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good to me, I'll check back for when and where.


----------



## yonceyboy (May 10, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good but when and where??  Thats going to be the hard part.


----------



## Hardwood (May 10, 2009)

Let me know. I'm pretty new to rabbit hunting, and would like to meet some of ya.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 11, 2009)

Time and place and i'm there.


----------



## bigrob82 (May 11, 2009)

sounds good keep me posted


----------



## Corey (May 12, 2009)

Anyone want to throw out some idea's for a meeting place? 

I was thinking Joe Kurz WMA or something like that with a 
pavilion to beat the heat. 

Of course we would need to talk to a Ranger to make sure 
this would be ok. 

Again just a idea.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 12, 2009)

I think WMA's close the gates after turkey season.I know Blanton Creek closes up until small game comes back in.


----------



## WSM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea to me. Keep us posted.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 12, 2009)

I aint got no beagles but would like to meet ya'll......


----------



## cwilson15 (May 12, 2009)

count me in...


----------



## Corey (May 13, 2009)

Dang boys we are stretched out, how far would someone 
be willing to drive to this thing? 

I spoke to they guy that runs Brush Creek Campground at 
West Point and he will let us use his pavilion for 40 bucks,
They have a camp ground there with power hook ups for 
anyone that would want to camp..This is not a one of the 
most popular campgrounds but its nice. They always have 
pleanty of spots open. 

Just a idea might be to far out but if you have to drive a 
way's at least you could spend the night.


----------



## Jarred (May 14, 2009)

Sounds good, if yall get it planned check in with me and if it aint to far Ill come.


----------



## Corey (May 15, 2009)

This kinda died out, im guessing no one really 
likes that spot. 

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 15, 2009)

Im just waiting for a time and place, then Im gonna plan on being there.


I would say somewhere near the middle of the state....


----------



## Beagler282 (May 15, 2009)

Heck make it at a campground there at west point and we can camp,fish,cookout and tell lies.Well all of mine are true!! LOL.


----------



## Corey (May 15, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Heck make it at a campground there at west point and we can camp,fish,cookout and tell lies.Well all of mine are true!! LOL.




That is why I was thinking Brush Creek, they have 
that huge covered pavilion there and plenty of 
open camp sites, Playground for the youngens
and the bathrooms are right there for the old 
ladies if you bring them. The Rest of the camp 
sites are booked up for the summer.


----------



## toolshead86 (May 16, 2009)

sounds like a great idea date an time? ill be there...


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2009)

I'm sure gonna try and make this.

We need a date and time so we can start a food and makins list if we are going to do a pot luck together.

IMHO there is an outside chance of a good tale or two being told if we all get together for a sit down. 

After all houndmen never lie, sometimes you just have listen real close!


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

So we are good with Brush Creek?


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 19, 2009)

Corey said:


> So we are good with Brush Creek?



How far is that from Monroe?


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> How far is that from Monroe?



here is the address: 

1328 Brush Creek Park Rd.
Franklin, GA 30217


----------



## Beagler282 (May 19, 2009)

Brush Creek sounds good.Do they have electric hookups for camping there?Wouldn't mind bringing the camper and the boat and making it a fun weekend.


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

Beagler282 said:


> Brush Creek sounds good.Do they have electric hookups for camping there?Wouldn't mind bringing the camper and the boat and making it a fun weekend.



I just talked to Steve the Park Attendant 
they have water and power they also have 5 
primitive sites. 

Looking like the June 13th might be the only day 
left the pavilion is open until Aug... 

Would that be to soon?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 19, 2009)

Corey said:


> I just talked to Steve the Park Attendant
> they have water and power they also have 5
> primitive sites.
> 
> ...



I think I could make it, google says its about 2 hrs from the house.


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I think I could make it, google says its about 2 hrs from the house.



Then we just need a Menu to make it worth 
your while then..I can cook a mean hot dog


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 19, 2009)

Corey said:


> Then we just need a Menu to make it worth
> your while then..I can cook a mean hot dog



Heck, I can break the Dutch Ovens out!


----------



## Corey (May 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Heck, I can break the Dutch Ovens out!



Now were talking!! 

Never had a hot dog in a Dutch Oven


----------



## Beagler282 (May 19, 2009)

Works for me.13th sounds good.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2009)

I'm in for the weekend.Have tent and kayak,will travel.[About 20 minutes to Brushy Creek,for me!] I'll bring and fry some brim and crappie fillets and a hushpuppy or two.
Also,would like to trade a lightly used Mossberg 12ga. pump for a male puppy or young dog.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (May 22, 2009)

Only 30 minutes or so from the house...I think I can do that.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 22, 2009)

Corey said:


> Never had a hot dog in a Dutch Oven



well,,,, you never lived then


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Corey - are you going to the D.O.G. in Calhoun this coming weekend? Or chasing softballs?


----------



## Corey (May 26, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> Corey - are you going to the D.O.G. in Calhoun this coming weekend? Or chasing softballs?



Not chasing them this weekend but they are having 
a pool party, kinda hard for the coach not to be 
there


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2009)

Yep.


----------

